# Mexico City: No school today for influenza concerns.



## mexijo (Apr 4, 2009)

I just heard the worrying news on the radio:
All schools and universitys in Mexico City suspended classes today (the first time since the big earthquake of 1985) for an epidemic of atipic flu that has at least 28 people dead in the last days. The WHO is speaking of 60 victims.
Anybody in Mexico City with some first hand infos?
The city government advised not to visit bars, restaurants, cinemas and to avoid large groups of people.
Expect more breaking news today as the lab results on the new virus come in and the government decides on the next steps.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, the schools are shut. I heard of this yesterday which some schools attended by my younger relatives even before it came out on the local news. A lot of companies I know were offering employees the opportunity to stay at home and work if possible. I don't know anyone who has the flu, but I am aware its out there as I have heard from a friend down the street of one of their relatives having been sick, but not sure if it is the flu or something else.

There are so many illnesses flying around, my cousin made the comment to me before he left Mexico that he had likely built up a very strong immunity to a lot of diseases.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*Keep your cool*



mexijo said:


> I just heard the worrying news on the radio:
> All schools and universitys in Mexico City suspended classes today (the first time since the big earthquake of 1985) for an epidemic of atipic flu that has at least 28 people dead in the last days. The WHO is speaking of 60 victims.
> Anybody in Mexico City with some first hand infos?
> The city government advised not to visit bars, restaurants, cinemas and to avoid large groups of people.
> Expect more breaking news today as the lab results on the new virus come in and the government decides on the next steps.


Yes, there are many preventive measures being taken, but as it was the case in the 1985 earthquake, it was a preventive not a reactive measure.

This is to say, there is an unusual peak in the amount of people with this sickness and the government has decided to be safe rather than to be sorry, but there is no widespread dispersion of the sickness, which is only serious if left untreated.


----------



## mi-ed (Apr 4, 2009)

*WORLD health watch*



jlms said:


> Yes, there are many preventive measures being taken, but as it was the case in the 1985 earthquake, it was a preventive not a reactive measure.
> 
> This is to say, there is an unusual peak in the amount of people with this sickness and the government has decided to be safe rather than to be sorry, but there is no widespread dispersion of the sickness, which is only serious if left untreated.


Accordind to the National News[ABC], NOB, Mexico City is under a WORLD Health watch for a Pandemic.
This is a new strain of flu that has evolved from Two strains of swine flu, 
One strain of bird flu, 
and One strain of human flu, This has never happend before and that is the reason for the WORLD Health watch, It is said to be a airborn virus and all precautions should be taken to avoid crouded areas [bus,subway,school,soccer game,shopping mall,] or wear a dust mask. Wash hands frequently,
This information should not be taken litely but is not meant to scare anyone.
The WORLD i repeat WORLD is watching Mexico but mostly Mexico City
There is another expat forum around the lake chapala area that had some post about this but i see all the post were removed for some reason. People need to know about this so they can take some precautions to keep this from getting out of control.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No need to shout. Yes, it is the news and the World Health Organization and the Centers for Disease Control are involved. Mexico has taken the most proactive preventative measures and there may be more in Texas and California, other places where the same virus has appeared. Having had a flu shot will not protect you, according to reports, because it is a new virus. As such, all you can do is avoid crowds and practice hand washing and close contact. There are influenza pandemics about every 20 years and it seems we are due for another.

Here's part of an article in this week's Guadalajara Reporter:

Jalisco health authorities are moving quickly to take measures in the wake of 16 reported deaths from a swine flu outbreak in and around Mexico City. 
Jalisco Health Secretary Alfonso Gutierrez confirmed Friday that no swine flu cases have been reported in the state but said his agency has set up a "cerco epidemiológico" (an epidemiological seal) around the Guadalajara bus station and airport, as well as the Puerto Vallarta airport and port. 
Health workers have been mobilized to try and identify people arriving in the state who show flu-like symptoms such as runny nose, headaches, sore eyes, cough, fever or breathing difficulties. 
Gutierrez asked Jalisco's seven million residents "not to panic" or rush to health clinics in search of vaccines. 
For the time being, he said, only health service employees are being given the vaccine. A new batch of 23,000 vaccines arrived in Guadalajara on the morning April 24, he said. In any case, he noted, the vaccines may not have a great effect as this particular virus strain is new to epidemiologists. 
Although schools have closed in Mexico City, Gutierrez said school children in Jalisco should only be kept at home if they showed symptoms of cattargh. 
He advised avoiding all travel to Mexico City, except in the case of emergencies. 
Airlines are warning travelers to Mexico City about the outbreak before they board their flights. 
All local hospitals are on alert and are preparing for any eventual swine flu outbreak in the city. 
"Like with the Sars scare, we have an area of attention ready for any eventuality," said Hospital Civil Director Raul Perez Gomez.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

It's a lot quieter here in D.F. than I have seen in some time with less traffic.

One thing I have noticed when I have gone out is that at toll plazas going out of the city, there are people looking at the vehicles that appear to be medical personnel of some kind. Not sure if they are looking for people with symptoms or not, but I have noticed and increased presence of the Federales (Federal Highway Patrol) after one goes through the toll plaza. I have seen military units a bit more often in my area, but not as much on the roads.

I think the whole situation has taken us by surprise.


----------



## mexijo (Apr 4, 2009)

Things are getting worse, I am sure that you are all informed through the news. Just wanted to post one ressource that I found very informative, the CDC's website has infos on the outbreak and guidelines what to to prevent and in case you are exposed.
CDC - Influenza (Flu) | Swine Influenza (Flu)


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

*Media is hyping up all this,*



mi-ed said:


> Accordind to the National News[ABC], NOB, Mexico City is under a WORLD Health watch for a Pandemic.
> This is a new strain of flu that has evolved from Two strains of swine flu,
> One strain of bird flu,
> and One strain of human flu, This has never happend before and that is the reason for the WORLD Health watch, It is said to be a airborn virus and all precautions should be taken to avoid crouded areas [bus,subway,school,soccer game,shopping mall,] or wear a dust mask. Wash hands frequently,
> ...



Only a handful of cases have been fully confirmed (less than 10). All the others are still under investigation.

Even if the news were accurate, many thousends of people die each year in the US alone from flu related syptoms.

Being under WHO watch means just that, that the organization is keeping an eye on the situation, that is it. As I write there have not been restrictive measures on travellers from governments (just recommendations to avoid non essential travel).

I myself was in Mexico last week, and when I travelled back to the UK I was not hindered at all by any authority in none of the 3 countries I had to go through.


----------

